# Custom Buttons for Video with 1DX



## surfer57 (Aug 18, 2016)

I typically am a stills guy but recently have been asked to help out on a video project because I have experience shooting in water and a good housing. My housing is for the 1DX and is set up for stills primarily.

That said I have access to a few buttons still. Shutter, both wheels, play button, *, and Q. 

Is it possible to switch the record function from the m.Fn button to any of these? It'd be the easiest solution at this point to be able to take on this job.


----------



## marvinhello (Aug 23, 2016)

surfer57 said:


> I typically am a stills guy but recently have been asked to help out on a video project because I have experience shooting in water and a good housing. My housing is for the 1DX and is set up for stills primarily.
> 
> That said I have access to a few buttons still. Shutter, both wheels, play button, *, and Q.
> 
> Is it possible to switch the record function from the m.Fn button to any of these? It'd be the easiest solution at this point to be able to take on this job.



You can already use shutter button to start/stop recording.


----------

